# The Alternative/Experimental Music Thread V1: Obscure Stuff



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi,

This thread is dedicated to all alternative/experimental music. 

Genre's including but not limited to Shoegazing, Industrial, Noise, Mathcore/Math Rock, Drone, Art rock, Avant-Garde, electronic music, etc. 

That being said, music not allowed here : Pop, Hip-hop, Bollywood, Remixes, dance, etc. you get the point. Hard Rock and Metal should be redirected to this thread.

Let the dehumanization begin.

Shoegazing :



Industrial :



Drone :



Electronic :



Comment, discuss and share your own.


----------



## Seanwood (Mar 2, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread is dedicated to all alternative/experimental music.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing these videos I really like your music choice.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 2, 2013)

Disturbed's vocalist David Draiman's new band 'Device' since Disturbed is in hiatus
Disturbed Frontman David Draiman’s New Band, Device, Reveals Album Details, Including Guest Stars - Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com
lets see how this one goes


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2013)

I am really excited to see what Draiman is going to do with Device.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 2, 2013)

Do these fit here ?  I don't really understand genres.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, you need a little education then.

*i.imgur.com/JC9TCjp.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Mar 7, 2013)

The main theme for the original Quake game. Some good quality Industrial by Nine Inch Nails...



And some Avant-garde jazz. This track has two quartet's of different musicians playing simultaneously on the left and right channel respectively.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 9, 2013)

The ShrutiBox - Caught in the Rain


Lindsey Stirling - Shadow 


Andain - You once told me (Thanks to Faun for introducing to this group  )


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 9, 2013)

andian--sexy voice...


----------



## Anorion (Mar 9, 2013)

Kraftwerk performed in shanmukananda hall, mumbai way back in the 1980s. That's the kind of venue frequented by Shivamani, Hariharan and Shankar Mahadevan... kind of weird. 
just going with the flow here, have no clue what kind of songs... industrial, field recordings, dark ambient can all be very calm and soothing 

experimental/ glitch/ noise


alternative rock/electronic


ambient


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 19, 2013)

Deftones' new album - Koi No Yokan Koi No Yokan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia has been getting very good reviews.check it out guys,loving chino's vocals(sexy)!


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Kraftwerk performed in shanmukananda hall, mumbai way back in the 1980s. That's the kind of venue frequented by Shivamani, Hariharan and Shankar Mahadevan... kind of weird.
> just going with the flow here, have no clue what kind of songs... industrial, field recordings, dark ambient can all be very calm and soothing



I heard Kraftwerk when I was around 9-10 years old. My dad had a cassette of Man-Machine. That's why they are a special part of my life. I hear that their concerts have 3D light shows. Wish to see them live.

Industrial can be too abrasive to be considered calm and soothing for some people (not me). I like ambient/dark ambient though.

Here's a track from Eve Online :





Nanducob said:


> Deftones' new album - Koi No Yokan Koi No Yokan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia has been getting very good reviews.check it out guys,loving chino's vocals(sexy)!



I've never heard Deftones much or followed them. But My Own Summer is kick-ass. I've heard positive reviews of Koi No Yokan though.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 19, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I've never heard Deftones much or followed them. But My Own Summer is kick-ass. I've heard positive reviews of Koi No Yokan though.


My own summer is featured in the OST in Matrix..one of my favourite riffs..and the vocals have got a mystical vibe to it..i love it


----------



## Desmond (Mar 31, 2013)

One of the best tracks of Industrial music pioneers Throbbing Gristle :


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 7, 2013)

Listening to Smashing Pumpkins...Not as much smashing as they claim as in the name..Kinda soft rock like RHCP.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 7, 2013)

Smashing Pumpkins not so bad. I've been listening to Bullet With Butterfly Wings.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 7, 2013)

^nice.My favourite song is Luna


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2013)

Some Math rock goodness :


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2013)

soothing industrial


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2013)

Lindsey stirling has *AMAZING* violin skills!

Thanks for sharing RCuber!


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2013)

I had almost lost hope that anyone here was into Alternative music.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2013)

David, you don't hold human society in high regard do you?  Neither do I. Pretty sure we're a tiny minority even in this forum.


----------



## Nanducob (May 30, 2013)

Faith in Humanity-Restored


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> David, you don't hold human society in high regard do you?  Neither do I. Pretty sure we're a tiny minority even in this forum.



Human society is a f***ing joke. Conformists piss me off.

This thread is coming up with some of the most awesome tracks I've ever heard. 

Edit :

Norwegian Industrial project Vridd :



Trent Reznor's crazy video


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2013)

"Rang Lo" - Vidya Vandana, Shankar Tucker 



The ShrutiBox - Support their kickstarter campaign if possible --> Shankar Tucker's New Album and Video Series by Shankar Tucker &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 9, 2013)

Wild Bass


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2013)

Long time no posts because of my stupid shift schedules at my stupid job. Anyway heres a new artist I discovered :


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2013)

I must say Germany has some really great artists 





Anorion said:


>



Is that trance?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 16, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I must say Germany has some really great artists
> 
> Is that trance?



yep. really like the voices of the german vocalists.

[YOUTUBE]7s9NE6TCmEw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vZRUxPvvXi4[/YOUTUBE]

Funke, is minimal ambient techno

some moar i liek. ALL are like front line assembly. 



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]IzfI_eVA0wg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QNT2UiNgdpk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]x1hXw_qg7ds[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mWfTjj85yo4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]rR4Kvcuzt18[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]TeRkMyJ29pA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]WGDZawRmoSs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mzgodMRFq6U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]i-hRspSWi8A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]fYyl0j0UD9U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QabJ-P46lQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2014)

Pretty cool stuff. I have been compulsively listening to KMFDM lately.

Edit :

The one of the most, if not THE most depressive song I know of


----------



## Desmond (Feb 10, 2014)

About time I think

MTV India To Launch A New Channel That Will Focus On Indian Alternative Music - Rolling Stone India | Rolling Stone India


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 10, 2014)

We need a channel solely for rock/metal acts


----------



## Desmond (Feb 10, 2014)

That would be hard in India, but I think this is a step in the right direction.

In the meantime, you can watch Headbangers Kitchen on NDTV Good Times, hosted by our very own Sahil Makhija.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2014)

ambient drone. 7 hours.


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Pretty cool stuff. I have been compulsively listening to KMFDM lately.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> The one of the most, if not THE most depressive song I know of



[YOUTUBE]wqdKXcR_Uns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> [YOUTUBE]_Ld5uEuA0Fg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ambient drone. 7 hours.



Is that a loop or a single track? It would be mind blowing if it is a single track.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 14, 2014)

Sounds like jungle music!

- - - Updated - - -

One of the saddest rock songs,from my favourite singer Jeff Buckley

[video]hXe1jpHPnUs[/video]


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is that a loop or a single track? It would be mind blowing if it is a single track.


its an album but plays as a single track.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2014)

Damn! Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence is nothing compared to this.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 19, 2014)

Some of the longest songs ever :

Epic Jams: The 20 Longest Songs In Classic Rock History | Music News + Gossip | VH1 Music


----------



## Desmond (Feb 20, 2014)

Been listening to this lately. Jesu is a project by Justin Broaderick, after he broke up his previous Industrial band Godflesh. This is post-industrial.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 22, 2014)

if you love some vintage blues rock this is for you..
the woodstock feeel...
ahhhhhhh 69
and being a hippie wow


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2014)

Among Hippies and Punks, I think the Punk lifestyle is more rough.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WxQ-SUiqVj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 18, 2014)

^^Faun [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]


----------



## Anorion (Mar 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]23PmvKXp7fY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Apr 28, 2014)

Boris is an experimental rock band from Japan. This song is pretty good.



Guys, when you guys post music, please describe what you are posting as well.

- - - Updated - - -

Are any of you guys on Last.fm?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2014)

Listening to this album for days now. Such a masterpiece. Rarely do I like all songs in an album.

[YOUTUBE]d3oRUd7meeA[/YOUTUBE]



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Are any of you guys on Last.fm?


Used to be there. but its been years now.


----------



## .jRay. (May 30, 2014)

Watch "Slayer - Raining Blood (Banjo cover w/ solos)" on YouTube - Slayer - Raining Blood (Banjo cover w/ solos): *youtu.be/nZ2ucr74YNk


----------



## Nanducob (May 30, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Watch "Slayer - Raining Blood (Banjo cover w/ solos)" on YouTube - Slayer - Raining Blood (Banjo cover w/ solos): Slayer - Raining Blood (Banjo cover w/ solos) - YouTube


While i admire his talent and dedication in creating a cover of a heavy metal song on banjo and another one on  ukulele,it just lacks the "Oomph" factor that im looking for(a cello or violin cover of a heavy metal song has a distinctive quality to it).I mean what difference would it make if he covers that on an acoustic guitar or banjo or a classical guitar,both sounds the same more or less,maybe both are fretted instruments.But for the common people its a banjo cover of their favourite slayer track,while i feel that it lacks creativity because what he does is just transcribing the whole song fret by fret and nothing else.I think for the next time,he would come up with something better,less hyped.


----------



## Nanducob (May 30, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> ^^ In office now, what kind of music is that?


Some what like this-comfortably numb played solo on acoustic,this is real talent.
[video]*m.youtube.com/watch?v=KhsPYRUqphk[/video]


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2014)

Faun said:


> Listening to this album for days now. Such a masterpiece. Rarely do I like all songs in an album.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]d3oRUd7meeA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



In office now, what kind of music is that?

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> Some what like this-comfortably numb played solo on acoustic,this is real talent.
> [video]*m.youtube.com/watch?v=KhsPYRUqphk[/video]



I was replying to Faun's post. You posted before I could post.

- - - Updated - - -



.jRay. said:


> Watch "Slayer - Raining Blood (Banjo cover w/ solos)" on YouTube - Slayer - Raining Blood (Banjo cover w/ solos): *youtu.be/nZ2ucr74YNk



Redneck metal?

You guys should listen to Taake, its Black Metal with Banjo.

But please post metal related stuff in this thread : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/75091-all-metalheads-here.html


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> In office now, what kind of music is that?



It's kind of layered. post punk.can't actually describe unless you listen yourself.

Captivating to me.

Wiki entry


> Interpol (band)
> The band's sound is generally a mix of staccato bass and rhythmic, harmonized guitar, with a snare heavy mix, drawing comparisons to post-punk bands such as Joy Division and The Chameleons.[2] Aside from the lyrics, their songwriting method includes all of the band members, rather than relying on any given chief songwriter.[3]


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2014)

Faun said:


> It's kind of layered. post punk.can't actually describe unless you listen yourself.
> 
> Captivating to me.
> 
> Wiki entry



Listening to it now. Its pretty good.

If you like this, you might also like Jesu.

Listen to this and let me know what you think :


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Listening to it now. Its pretty good.
> 
> If you like this, you might also like Jesu.
> 
> Listen to this and let me know what you think :



Dude, I had the entire discography before. but lost it when hdd crashed. Time to listen to again. Good stuff !

But to be frank, I do revert back to guilty pleasures when life gets too heavy. And a good friend can be a life saver.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_38drb0WeeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LBN_ViHOjkI[/YOUTUBE]
this one is epic, reminiscent of doom soundtrack


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2014)

Love these tracks from Boris

[YOUTUBE]QYK2c4OVG6s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qCYGe13Pd48[/YOUTUBE]

   [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION]

Watch Confessions movie. Bloody brilliant.

You may also like Mono, another Japanese band

[YOUTUBE]co5gy_2uOEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2014)

I was away from DF since my parents came visit. Will check these out now.

I have heard Farewell. It is the first track on the album Pink.

I have heard of Mono, but not any of their songs.

 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], you on last.fm?


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2014)

^^Yeah

visio159â€™s Music Profile â€“ Users at Last.fm

Though, last activity was on Nov 2010.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2014)

Added you. Looks like we have very little in common.


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah, but the common denominator will expand over time 

[YOUTUBE]4NrGCLSlMj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jul 7, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> About time I think
> 
> MTV India To Launch A New Channel That Will Focus On Indian Alternative Music - Rolling Stone India | Rolling Stone India



I posted this sometime ago. I just found out that there is a new channel called MTV Indies dedicated to all Indie and Underground Indian bands. Any of you guys checked it out?

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Yeah, but the common denominator will expand over time
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4NrGCLSlMj0[/YOUTUBE]



This is what I like about Shoegaze. The weird effects.

- - - Updated - - -

Been hooked to this song for the last few days.



- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], if you like Shoegaze, you might like this one too :


----------



## snap (Jul 7, 2014)

Gotta love these thread titles


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 8, 2014)

[MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] Yeah ive been checking out MTV Indies for the past few weeks. Good channel but most of the music is not of my taste. They do have a show on rock and metal where they play songs of indie bands. But its mostly the same songs. I dont think you will find anytng too obscure there


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2014)

It's not so bad. Yeah, most of them are from other genres but at least they are not bollywood music. 

I don't have a TV so I found out about this channel at a friends house. I was glad to see a Them Clones video after so long. I thought I would never see this day.

PS: Them Clones is an Indian alternative rock band. They are pretty good.

- - - Updated - - -

If any of you guys are into Post-punk :



- - - Updated - - -

Here are some songs by Them Clones, our own desi band.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2014)

Heard this one once in GTA:San Andreas, then heard it again in Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels. Been listening to this for the last few days:


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2014)

Awesome album by Deli Spice (Korean rock band)
[YOUTUBE]5l6Fz2bgos4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Sep 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OpQvfgKs4IQ[/YOUTUBE]
track name is Ketawang Puspawarna 
I liked it after hearing it randomly in an 8tracks playlist, but found out that 
it's Carl Sagan's favorite track from the gold plated Audio CD that went into space along with Voyager 1


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2014)

Chuck Berry's Johnny B. Goode also went on the Golden Record.


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2014)

This song by Boris with Michio Kurihara from movie Confessions is just so damn cool and fits the scene where it plays

[YOUTUBE]0gbFWdxTFP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Nov 24, 2014)

Been listening to this profusely. Something about the catchy tune and disturbing visuals in this video appeals to me. Warning NSFW.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=mxfRPPEpS3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kisame (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6X7E2i0KMqM[/YOUTUBE]
sound poetry...


----------



## Anorion (May 27, 2015)

ambient 

[YOUTUBE]g01K6NAI3u0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Rnx5n4GEUfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2015)

Just started listening to Earth:


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2015)

Check out "Shadows between the sky" by Buckethead


----------



## Desmond (Jul 24, 2015)

Been sometime since someone mentioned Buckethead. He is a damn good guitarist. He was ex-Guns n Roses I believe.

I heard his album Giant Robot, never heard this though.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], have you been to NH7 Weekender?


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Been sometime since someone mentioned Buckethead. He is a damn good guitarist. He was ex-Guns n Roses I believe.
> 
> I heard his album Giant Robot, never heard this though.
> 
> ...



I like his other album too, Colma.



Haven't been to NH7 Weekender. Who is coming this year ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 24, 2015)

Line up hasn't been revealed yet. Probably not even put together yet.

However, I went last year. I saw Coshish, Providence, Bhayanak Maut, Skyharbor, The Down Troddence, Zygnema and Fear Factory plus some other bands from other arenas.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Line up hasn't been revealed yet. Probably not even put together yet.
> 
> However, I went last year. I saw Coshish, Providence, Bhayanak Maut, Skyharbor, The Down Troddence, Zygnema and Fear Factory plus some other bands from other arenas.



Have only heard about Providence, BM and FF.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2015)

Dude, you gotta listen to Skyharbor. I mainly went to see Skyharbor, The Down Troddence and of course Fear Factory.

Check this: 



- - - Updated - - -

But there are artists from many other genres too. Other than the types I've mentioned. However, I spent most of my time at the Bacardi Black Rock arena, that's why I quoted those bands.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 25, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Been sometime since someone mentioned Buckethead. He is a damn good guitarist. He was ex-Guns n Roses I believe.
> 
> I heard his album Giant Robot, never heard this though.
> 
> ...



Buckethead is a damn good guitarist. i saw a few of his performances and i was left spellbound.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2015)

In news: Progressive music gets an official chart '45 years too late' - BBC News

Steven Wilson has been crowned the King of Prog Rock.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2015)

System of a Down are phenomenal - Chop Suey, Toxicity, Hypnotize  etc

RATM too


----------



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2015)

Used to listen to a lot of SOAD but haven't heard while. I personally like Mesmerize more than Toxicity.

I remember how Rage Against The Machine's Killing In The Name beat Xfactor UK's Joe McElderry for Christmas No. 1 song after a fan started a campaign to prevent any Xfactor winners from making it to Christmas no. 1. This was back in 2009.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Used to listen to a lot of SOAD but haven't heard while. I personally like Mesmerize more than Toxicity.
> 
> I remember how Rage Against The Machine's Killing In The Name beat Xfactor UK's Joe McElderry for Christmas No. 1 song after a fan started a campaign to prevent any Xfactor winners from making it to Christmas no. 1. This was back in 2009.



I started listening again to see if those bands were still good. SOAD is pretty amazing with experimentation and execution. Same with RATM.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 7, 2015)

Tom Morello unique among guitarists for the weird **** that he pulls off.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2015)

it is a random sub set of alternative rock with chillout and ambient artists from electronica thrown in
air radiohead pink floyd sigur ros riiiight. where is the proto punk  
random


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Tom Morello unique among guitarists for the weird **** that he pulls off.


Yeah, that guy did more to guitar techniques among others few.

Jimi Hendrix, Jeff Buckley, Radiohead are others who gave a little twist of their own to the music.




Anorion said:


> it is a random sub set of alternative rock with chillout and ambient artists from electronica thrown in
> air radiohead pink floyd sigur ros riiiight. where is the proto punk
> random



You write things that are difficult to understand. 

Radiohead, Sigus Ros tried different techniques. Their music is pretty distinguishing. 

I haven't listened much to air and pink floyd.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 8, 2015)

Pink Floyd is awesome and relevant even now for a 50+ year old band. Listen to *Dark Side Of The Moon*, their most classic album, and you will see.

However, lately I can't get this song out of my head.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Pink Floyd is awesome and relevant even now for a 50+ year old band. Listen to *Dark Side Of The Moon*, their most classic album, and you will see.



I have "Wish you were here". Is DSOTM better than that ?

That "Trains" will be good to play on guitar. Pretty clear riffs. I will look up for a tutorial. 

Found another good band. Heard about them but never really gave a listen.



The Cure and The Smiths are in queue. Porcupine Tree too.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> I have "Wish you were here". Is DSOTM better than that ?



Almost all Pink Floyd albums are awesome. I have the complete discography. DSOTM is on top of their essential albums list.

My favourite Pink Floyd albums (in no particular order) are:

- Dark Side Of the Moon
- Wish You Were Here
- Meddle
- The Division Bell
- Animals
- The Wall

Also, Pink Floyd have the best live shows. Just look at this:





> That "Trains" will be good to play on guitar. Pretty clear riffs. I will look up for a tutorial.



It requires a capo. Doesn't sound as good on generic chords. I know, I tried.



> Found another good band. Heard about them but never really gave a listen.
> 
> 
> 
> The Cure and The Smiths are in queue. Porcupine Tree too.



Dude, Tool one of my most favourite artists. I have highest playcount for Tool on my last.fm. I have full Tool discography.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2015)

An easy song to play on the guitar:


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> An easy song to play on the guitar:



Yeah, it's pretty easy if you are good at barre chords.

I have been listening 10000 days, Lateralus and Aenima.

Which songs do you recommend ?

Don't have a capo. Guess I will just wait for a while.

The Cure is pretty good. The Smiths have just couple of good songs though.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2015)

Faun said:


> I have been listening 10000 days, Lateralus and Aenima.
> 
> Which songs do you recommend ?



Pretty much whole albums I'd recommend. However these are what I listen to most:

In Lateralus, these are my favourite songs: The Patient, Mantra, Schism, Parabol, Parabola, Lateralus, Disposition, Reflection.

In 10000 Days: Vicarious, Wings For Marie, 10000 Days, The Pot, Lipan Conjuring, Lost Keys, Rosetta Stoned, Intension, Right In Two.

Whenever I listen, I usually listen to these back to back in sequence.

Been a while since I heard Aenima, but listen to H, 46 & 2 and Aenima.

If you got it, definitely listen to *Sober* from Undertow.



- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Yeah, it's pretty easy if you are good at barre chords.
> 
> Don't have a capo. Guess I will just wait for a while.
> 
> The Cure is pretty good. The Smiths have just couple of good songs though.



Barre chords are pretty easy. Adds some new dimensions to what you play. 

Capo is not really necessary, but some songs don't sound as well without one.

Haven't head any song by The Cure or The Smiths, any song you recommend?


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Pretty much whole albums I'd recommend. However these are what I listen to most:
> 
> In Lateralus, these are my favourite songs: The Patient, Mantra, Schism, Parabol, Parabola, Lateralus, Disposition, Reflection.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I have been listening to those. Gave a listen to Sober. It's quite in the forming years. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Barre chords are pretty easy. Adds some new dimensions to what you play.
> 
> Capo is not really necessary, but some songs don't sound as well without one.
> 
> Haven't head any song by The Cure or The Smiths, any song you recommend?


Yeah, barre chords just expands the amount of stuff you can play. But there is always a great difficulty curve going from open to barre. That took some time. There are still some weird chords where shifting in time takes some practice but I have gotten better at it now.

I will look for a tutorial of the song.

The Cure is pretty popular, I never got around to listen their stuff. 
Try Boys Don't Cry, Friday I'm in Love, Lullaby, Wrong Number.

The Smiths. Still haven't listened to all albums.
How Soon Is Now, There is A Light That Never Goes out.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2015)

Check this out:


----------



## Desmond (Oct 5, 2015)

If possible guys, check out the whole In Absentia album by Porcupine Tree.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3qIXIHAmcKU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2015)

Been listening to this lately. Einsturzende Neubauten are one of the pioneers of German avant-garde electronic music. They usually have harsher sounding music but occasionally they create calmer music like this:



- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> [YOUTUBE]3qIXIHAmcKU[/YOUTUBE]



The video reminds me of Kraftwerk. Song sounds similar to Front Line Assembly.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2016)

Been listening to this lately.



The genre is Vaporwave. It has somewhat unconventional structure with music sampled from electronic or jazz tracks. Listen to the second track in this video.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 6, 2016)

ooh wow vaporware so smoooth


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2016)

It's also deliberately glitchy.

Edit:

Here's the bandcamp page for this artist: FLORAL SHOPPE | BEER ON THE RU


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2016)

this is like minimal ambient classical piano electronica 
[YOUTUBE]jQz2iAjl1Hw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Apr 18, 2016)

Anorion said:


> this is like minimal ambient classical piano electronica
> [YOUTUBE]jQz2iAjl1Hw[/YOUTUBE]



Not bad, very calming.

- - - Updated - - -

Been listening to this:


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2016)

Been listening to Boris recently:


----------



## Desmond (Dec 1, 2016)

Was rewatching Lost Highway by David Lynch and was reminded of this track Nine Inch Nails made for the film:


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2018)

Been listening to Sunn O)))'s Domkirke live album






I find this very soothing.


----------

